# Thawed embyro lost 80% of its cells! Any hope?



## Coffeeandcake1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Hi everyone,

Hoping for a bit of honest feedback here based on all of your knowledge and experience. We had a successful ivf cycle last year (leading to the birth of our wonderful daughter) and had a blastocyst left over which we froze. Yesterday the emby was thawed and today we turned up for transfer only to find that it had lost 80% of its cells during the thawing process.

They said that usually they would consider an emby with any cell loss of >50% non viable but they did say the good 20% was still dividing. Honestly, they seemed a little surprised by this. 

So they said we could transfer if we chose and gave it a 5% chance of resulting in pregnancy. I took the view that we had nothing to lose so went ahead. Quite frankly after a quick google I’m surprised they did the transfer at all. 

Do I have any reason to hope? Or should I mentally start to move on? I should mention that although you can’t help invest in every cycle, I’m pretty resigned about this one - we knew we only had one frostie so there was a good chance it may not work out. And we have our beautiful daughter so I know we are already lucky really! So it’s ok if the feedback is that this is generally a hopeless situation. But it would kind of help to hear that!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi there

I think they have probably set your expectations to a realistic level, there is a small chance but the chances are they probably won't stick. I had a few transfers where the embryos were really low chances and it was a tough 2ww. I think most clinics will try and give those embies a chance as if there was still some cell division then there is still a glimmer of hope there, but its not them going through the 2ww.

Sending you lots of love xx


----------



## Coffeeandcake1 (Apr 15, 2016)

Thanks Artypants. That is exactly what I needed to hear. And it’s fine. I think that frosties left over from a successful cycle already feel like a ‘bonus’ so I’m ok with the idea that our last cycle = our daughter and now we need to go again. But you are right it’s a long wait and hard not to over invest so I just need to keep reminding myself that it’s basically a formality to see this through.


----------



## Artypants (Jan 6, 2012)

It would probably be worse if you hadn't given them a chance, you might always have that element of doubt and what if about them. I would have done the same too.

Wishing you the best in this 2ww xx


----------



## HopingToBeAMammyNo2 (Apr 8, 2019)

Hi

I think u have dun the right thing by giving them a chance so I don’t stew over the “what ifs” u just never no sum of the stories We see and hear off this site from some wonderful women is very inspiring never say never, Goodluck Xx


----------

